# What kind of tegu is he ?



## chris00144 (Oct 4, 2012)

Doesn't look like a normal black and white ?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Oct 4, 2012)

_From those pics,.. it's a black and white, could even be extreme type but still just a black and white._


----------



## anelk002 (Oct 4, 2012)

Yea I say black and white. You can tell from the lines down its sides. Like bubblz said could be an extreme but you can't tell. Some normals will look like extremes and vice versa. Only way to be sure would be from the breeder.


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 4, 2012)

Very true, but he has great color


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Oct 4, 2012)

_I see some extreme characteristics there but they're not the best pics to really say. But either way extreme or not, still a black and white .

Something you picked/ing up or just looking into? _


----------



## chris00144 (Oct 4, 2012)

It's at my store bought it from some one just trying to see if its a different type


----------



## chris00144 (Oct 4, 2012)

Is there anyway to see if he is an extreme? Scales on the head or marking?


----------



## Rhetoric (Oct 4, 2012)

Some people say that the shapes of the head are different. I'm not sure about what goes to what but supposedly one has a more round head while the other has a more pointed head.


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 5, 2012)

rhetoricx said:


> Some people say that the shapes of the head are different. I'm not sure about what goes to what but supposedly one has a more round head while the other has a more pointed head.



Your right. Normals do have a pointed face. And most ex streams have a round head.


----------



## k1ngph1l (Oct 5, 2012)

TeguBlake said:


> rhetoricx said:
> 
> 
> > Some people say that the shapes of the head are different. I'm not sure about what goes to what but supposedly one has a more round head while the other has a more pointed head.
> ...



You have it backwards


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 5, 2012)

I do because my little guy is normal and has a pointed face


----------



## k1ngph1l (Oct 5, 2012)

TeguBlake said:


> I do because my little guy is normal and has a pointed face



They all have pointed faces but extremes are supposed to have even more pointed faces and more defined eye sockets.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Oct 5, 2012)

_A full body, in focus, not so close pic from the side and one top angle would help. He has the blushing and diamonds which makes me lean toward extreme. _


----------



## Grendel (Oct 6, 2012)

It's a 2010 extreme from paring of Sarge and Cream.


----------



## chris00144 (Oct 6, 2012)

So 100% think he's an extreme ?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Oct 6, 2012)

_Did you get any history on it from the previous owner? _
_Body wise my eyes say yes to extreme but the head's not quite right particularly around the eyes and cheeks. Even with out all the scars_
_Unless you can track it's history through the previous owner, the only other way to figure out if it's carrying something extra is to breed it._


----------



## reptastic (Oct 6, 2012)

its an extreme I'm 99.9% positive, one way I can tell is by the markings on his hind legs, extremes are white with black markings whereas normals are black with white markings, the head does appear a bit off I'm guessing lack of nutrition or uvb either way it still looks pretty good


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 6, 2012)

Wat kind of tegu u think he os

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## reptastic (Oct 6, 2012)

can't really tell but looks to be a normal


----------



## k1ngph1l (Oct 6, 2012)

chitodadon said:


> Wat kind of tegu u think he os
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2



If thats from Kushfiend it is an extreme x b/w


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 6, 2012)

*Re: RE: What kind of tegu is he ?*



k1ngph1l said:


> chitodadon said:
> 
> 
> > Wat kind of tegu u think he os
> ...



Yes he is my.male extreme b/w

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## reptastic (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm interested in what they will look like as adults, who will they take after more the giant PR the b/w


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 6, 2012)

Don't know I can't wait either 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chris00144 (Oct 6, 2012)

do you think the scares will heal up good ? and his head get to normal shape with some uvb ? thinking about picking him up as my own . hes attitude is a bit bad but nothing that cant be fixed dont think he was handled or taken care of that good his owner new nothing about him when he gave him to us


----------



## reptastic (Oct 6, 2012)

they may not go back to normal but they will definitely heal up nicely with a few Sheds


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Oct 6, 2012)

_It looks young and the nose and mouth just looks like superficial soft tissue damage from nose rubbing. So depending on how much damage has been done to the tissue, in time as it grows it will heal back to normal or scar. Try and make sure it doesn't irritate it anymore
_


----------



## tommylee22 (Oct 7, 2012)

I think he's an extreme as well..


----------

